# Hunting coats and a kelty back pack



## LukeS (May 27, 2017)

I have a women’s duck hunting coat in mossy oak duck blind has rain shell and insulated inside coat. Like new condition. Sold 
Another women’s coat worn maybe two hunts also in like new shape. It’s a Cabelas zonz western Camo Price. 35 
The back pack is an older kelty still in decent shape has an internal frame. Price. 30


----------



## LukeS (May 27, 2017)

Pictures


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

PM sent


----------

